# Sticky  Thinking about adding a second dog?



## Nizmo

Timing

Getting two dogs at once is a popular idea, but seldom a good one. It takes a dog more time than you would think to become fully integrated into the family. If you bring in another dog before that time, some things can be lost, including best bonding between the dogs and human beings. A safe interval from this point of view is to wait at least two years between bringing a new dog into your family.


You’ll also want to think about what it’s like to deal with two dogs who are old and terminally ill at the same time. This can easily happen if your dogs are close to the same age, and it’s a financial, energy, health, and emotional burden on the humans.

If you want to participate in a certain activity with a dog—a dog sport, regular walks or jogs, search and rescue, therapy dog visits, or something else that requires the dog to be physically sound—having dogs who are old at the same time forces you to either stop the activity until one of them goes to a heavenly reward, or add more dogs than you had in mind. That can take away from both the bonding and training to the new dog and the loving care you want to lavish on the precious old one as the end approaches.

Spacing the dog’s ages as much as you can has advantages both for you and for them. Five years is a nice age difference for a two- or three-dog home.

People often get a second dog to keep the first one company. You can provide that company yourself. Besides spending time with your dog, you can arrange play-dates with compatible other dogs who also don’t have housemate dogs. A good place to meet prospective playmates and their owners is a training class. Before getting a second dog, you need to observe your dog with other dogs, and you need to train together to the point of off-leash control. You need to know if this dog even WANTS a housemate. Some dogs emphatically do not.

Before adding a second dog, work through or figure out how to reliably manage any behavior problems your first dog has. This includes separation anxiety, inappropriate barking, aggression at windows or fences, killing cats, housetraining accidents, and other such problems. All of these behaviors easily spread from dog to dog when they live together. Two dogs doing any of these things can be more than twice as difficult to live with as one doing it.

If you want to pursue an activity with your first dog, get well down the road into that training and participation before adding a second dog. Otherwise, it’s highly likely your first dog’s training will suffer and the dog will never get to live up to his or her potential. The second one won’t do as well as possible either. What you learn with your first dog will profoundly benefit your work with the next one. All of you will be much better off if you wait until the right time to bring in another dog.

Managing Two Dogs

Several things change in how you manage your first dog when a new dog joins the family. You might get away with not taking these precautions, but it’s far wiser not to take the risk.

1. Separate your dogs for feeding. If your first dog is used to having food out all the time, that needs to change now—preferably before adding the new dog. Feed at least two meals a day. Three or four smaller meals are fine. You can make training opportunities of these times, and frequent meals can help your dogs get along better—if they are separated and never feel they have to compete over food.

2. When you give treats to one dog in front of the other one, give the other dog treats, too, but do it in such a way that they don’t compete over the food. This approach helps each dog support the other’s learning rather than resenting the attention paid to the other dog. Once in awhile, though, it can aid learning to give treats to one dog and withhold them from another. For example, let’s say your dogs are outdoors and you call them back into the house. Fuzzy comes, but Fuzzette doesn’t. If you close the door and let Fuzzette look longingly through the glass to see Fuzzy getting treats while she doesn’t get any, she will begin to get the idea that it pays to come in when called. 

3. When a dog does something well, let the other dog see that. When a dog tends to misbehave in a particular situation or be scared of it, try to separate the dogs for that situation until the one who handles it well is stable enough to influence the other one to do better. Sometimes that never comes, but taking some care about this tends to pay off at least part of the time.

4. Don’t leave chews or highly desirable toys out for dogs to “share.” That’s asking for a fight, and no chew item is worth the risk. Give your dogs these things when they are separated. This means that your dog who used to be an only dog will give up being able to have free access to these items. Keep that in mind in your decision about whether or not to add a dog.

5. Use a crate for a dog who needs that support, and give the other dog whatever freedom that dog can handle. If you give each dog proper individual attention, this difference will not be a problem. Never put two dogs in the same crate, no matter how well they get along.

6. Don’t give a dog bed privileges until the dog is ready. One guideline to keep in mind is around a year of age, when temperament is fairly evident. Don’t take bed privileges away from one dog because the other one can’t handle those privileges. Dogs can deal with that difference. And it is absolutely fine to never allow your dogs on your bed if that is your preference. It is what most professionals recommend, even though most of us don’t listen!

7. Each dog needs frequent individual attention from you—daily at home, and regularly away from the house without the other dog. This is important to their emotional health as well as your relationship with each of them.

Pros and Cons of Adding a Second Dog

Adding a second dog may more than double your dog expenses and work. When one dog develops something contagious, the other may catch it, too. They can hurt each other in play or fights. Separating them for medical or behavioral situations can be quite a job. If you have to walk them to potty them due to not having your own yard, they may need separate walks.

Travel is much easier with one dog than with two. There are many places you could take one dog, but can’t take two. Boarding is more expensive for two than for one. Taking a dog along on a trip tends to benefit the dog’s future behavior. Leaving a dog home when you go on a trip can cause behavior problems, including separation anxiety, crate stress, noise fears, and housetraining breakdowns. If you travel a lot and take your dog along, giving up the ability to do that would be a sad disadvantage.

In some situations, adding a second dog will aid confidence, if one of them is confident and has enough influence over the other dog to bring up that one’s confidence level. On the other hand, a nervous dog can seriously damage the confidence of a housemate dog.

Anxieties commonly spread from one dog to the other. Aggressive behavior and predatory behavior toward other animal species tend to be picked up by the other dog in the family, too.

Observing the dogs’ body language with each other is interesting. It can help you understand your dogs better, and it can help you with their training. You could do this through play dates with other people’s dogs instead, though.

One major reason to add a second dog is if losing your only dog would be too damaging to you. It is possible to lose both at the same time, but more usual to lose one first. Having another beloved dog in the home at this time can make a critical difference to emotionally vulnerable people.

Big Decision

Adding any dog is potentially a life-changing decision for the human and any dogs already in the home. Be sure to take your time. Don’t do it on impulse because a desirable dog has become available.

Carefully chosen and spaced dogs can enable you to do things that are enjoyable and healthy for you. It does make for a lot of work, though, often at extremely inconvenient times. The expenses can be quite daunting, too. Life in a good home with the right other dog can be nice for both dogs. But your dog can be happy as an only dog, and some dogs will not be happy sharing you.

Consider all the angles and gather all the information before deciding whether or not to add a second dog. It is a big change in daily life between having one dog and having two. With the resources of time, energy, finances and physical facilities; two dogs in the family can be a rewarding lifestyle. It does mean the dogs having to share you and lots of other resources, it does reduce the extreme closeness you can have with just one dog, and it may not fit with other things you want from life.


----------



## bluefamily

Adding the second and third dogs are the biggest hurdles. After that..It doesn't seem to be such a huge thing.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

bluefamily said:


> Adding the second and third dogs are the biggest hurdles. After that..It doesn't seem to be such a huge thing.


:goodpost::woof::woof: yay dogs!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

:goodpost:

Made it a sticky for ya, bro.


----------



## Nizmo

bluefamily said:


> Adding the second and third dogs are the biggest hurdles. After that..It doesn't seem to be such a huge thing.


i wouldnt know lol. but i can deffinently see where your coming from.


----------



## Nizmo

StaffyDaddy said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Made it a sticky for ya, bro.


thanks man!
HEY EVERYONE I GOT MY FIRST STICKY THREAD LOL :woof:


----------



## maggiesmommie

thats one thing I think sucks about having 2 dogs only 2 months apart in age is im afraid they'll die at the same time, but I'm willing to live with that...i cant imagine living without maggie and elmo....


----------



## Trav0

Great post. I had a second dog and had to get rid of it becuz i didnt take my time. lol Never do anything on impulse. Ive lived and learned that.


----------



## SnoopsMomma

I have had my female for about 2 and a half yrs. I just got a second dog, but went the smart way. I took her to meet him before I decided to bring him into her territory. Once they got home it was all play and fun. And we have another loving and loyal family member. :woof:


----------



## XtremePitbullsLongIsland

I have added 9 dogs in my family and have yet to have a problem.
my oldest guy loves each one of them like a brother/sister...


We are actully getting a new puppy in 2 weeks.


----------



## boogiebot

great post. i was thinking about adding another dog into our family after we got our pup back in august. Although i have not given up on the idea if we do this it will be definately when our current dog is at least 15-24 months old. the bonding thing is very important to me and i think that the only way this comes is with time and respect on both our ends. who knows once my dog is full grown i may not even want to go through the whole puppy phase again..lol


----------



## onejasrod

I actually got another pup just this past monday. He was supposed to be a gift for my friend but ended up falling in love with him and kept him for myself. I already have another eight month old girl. I think that everything is going to be fine as long as i stay consistent with their training. as a matter of fact, i feel that they are actually starting to train me. i think that having two dogs at the same time can only result in how you want it to. it all depended on the amount of effort and consistency you are willing to give out. I wanted this to work out, and so it will. 

BTW, i did like the points that you made. I will definitely take your info to help me out with these two. the first day they didnt get along. But i've taken days off of work to monitor their play and so far, so good. I believe it will only get better from here, especially with the amount of love these two are getting!


----------



## Nizmo

onejasrod said:


> I actually got another pup just this past monday. He was supposed to be a gift for my friend but ended up falling in love with him and kept him for myself. I already have another eight month old girl. I think that everything is going to be fine as long as i stay consistent with their training. as a matter of fact, i feel that they are actually starting to train me. i think that having two dogs at the same time can only result in how you want it to. it all depended on the amount of effort and consistency you are willing to give out. I wanted this to work out, and so it will.
> 
> BTW, i did like the points that you made. I will definitely take your info to help me out with these two. the first day they didnt get along. But i've taken days off of work to monitor their play and so far, so good. I believe it will only get better from here, especially with the amount of love these two are getting!


no matter how good they get a long, pups or into adult hood. it is never a safe idea to leave them together unsupervised. as soon a light switch goes on, one of them will die no doubt. so always make sure your around when theyre together.
congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

2 adults same sex intact dogs in an enclosure unsupervised is a recipe for an accident.


----------



## MommyPit86

*Thinking of adding a male pit to my home with an existing male pit*

I want to rescue an intact male pit from a neglectful home. The thing is, we were already looking to adopt a female companion for my pit Rex, we were looking for a female companion, not breed specific. But now there is this neglected male pit at an aquaintences house. I dont feel like I can leave him there in his condition. I plan on having him nuetered asap. Can anyone tell me if this is a good idea or not. Rex is great with all dogs of either sex. And he really took to this other dog. I just need some advise on raising to pits of the same sex and similar ages. Rex is 2 1/2 and the other, Bronx, is about a year to a year 1/2.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Usually male and male, female and female don't get along. It would be better for you to get that female for Rex. JMO


----------



## MommyPit86

TY for your reply. I want to at least foster him till I can find him a suitable home. He is so emaciated that I am extremely worried. He is the same height and skull size as Rex who is 67 lbs, but I would be very surprised if Bronx weighs more than 40 lbs. He has no muscle mass and i can see his ribs and hip bones. I was at the house where he is kept yesterday and he had no food, I gave him some Christmas leftovers to tide him over, my boyfriend took him for a walk. And he is stuck in a house with no heat. He lives in the livingroom with an unsafe space heater that is on 24/7. I'm scared he will either starve to death or end up trapped in the house during a fire. I'm gonna go there today with a bag of dog food for him, and hopefully convince his owner to turn him over to me. Even if things can't work out at my house, he is safer with me until I find him a loving home with a warm bed, clean water, and lots of food and toys.


----------



## ElDiablo

great post ... i was actually thinking about getting a playmate for my boy Papa but after reading the post i would rather wait plus his going thru training right now


----------



## Nizmo

ElDiablo said:


> great post ... i was actually thinking about getting a playmate for my boy Papa but after reading the post i would rather wait plus his going thru training right now


its good to wait till your dog is at a training level in which your happy with, and has mannors. it makes it easier, they will help train your new pup.


----------



## aimbo

*2 dogs...*

Thank you for posting this! I was actually coming on to ask about this exact topic.

We have a 3 year old male pit mix. He is our only dog and is spoiled beyond belief lol.

I work at a vet, and may have the chance to foster a puggle puppy, about 3 months old, also male.

Does anyone have any tips for making it all go smoothly. I'm not even sure if I will be taking the puppy, but I want to do some research.

My pit isn't aggressive toward our cats or humans. He hasn't had much experience with other dogs though.

Thanks!!! :woof:


----------



## fortyfootelf

i give props on this sticky bro. i wasnt really thinking about getting a second dog just yet but it made me realize that i really do need to postpone that thought for aminute. the one pit that i do have isnt aloto of work but during my workweek it is. the weekends we interact alot and that is where i would have the time for a second dog, otherwise im just going to stick with one right now. great post


----------



## BLAZENFEATHER

Nizmo said:


> no matter how good they get a long, pups or into adult hood. it is never a safe idea to leave them together unsupervised. as soon a light switch goes on, one of them will die no doubt. so always make sure your around when theyre together.
> congrats on the new pup!


I AGREE COMPLETELY. I NEVER THOUGHT IN A MILLION YEARS MY TWO BABIES WOULD FIGHT. BELIEVE IT OR NOT ON CHRISTMAS DAY OF ALL DAYS MY WORST NIGHTMARE CAME TRUE. I STILL TO THIS DAY AND THAT WAS 2005 DO NOT KNOW WHY OR WHAT HAPPENED THAT MADE THEM FIGHT. IM NEW HERE GUYS AND ILL POST THE PIX OF MY BABIES AS SOON AS I GET A SEC. SO YOU CAN SEE HOW COMPLETELY INSEPERABLE MY TWO DOGS WERE. MY BEST FRIEND NAMED THEM PETE AND REPETE. THEY SLEPT HOLDING EACH OTHER AND THEY WERE SO TIGHT. WHAT SCARED ME WAS THAT MY EX AND I HAD GONE OUT THE NIGHT BEFORE AND LEFT THEM ALONE TOGETHER. I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD HAVE DONE IF I CAME HOME TO ONE BEING DEAD. AFTER THAT DAY I CRIED ALL XMAS DAY TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO NOW. I HAD TO SEPERATE THEM BECAUSE MY FAMILY WAS SCARED AND I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO LIKE AN IDIOT I GUESS DIVES RIGHT ON IN AND FIGHTS OR SHOULD SAY BREAKS THEM UP. NO BODY WANTS TO GET IN THE MIDDLE OF THAT. I KNEW IN MY HEART NEITHER ONE OF THEM WOULD HURT ME AND AFTER ABOUT 10 MORE OF THOSE UNFORGETABLE FIGHTS I WAS FORCED TO MAKE THE HARDEST DECISION OF MY LIFE AS TO WHICH ONE OF MY BABIES I HAD TO LET GO OF. I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GIVE MY OLDEST YET MY FIRST BABIE BACK TO MY EX HUSBAND WHO HAD BEEN ON VACATION IF YOU WILL AT THE GREY BAR MOTEL FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS . SO I WAS LEFT HEART BROKEN AND WITHOUT MY BLAZE. SO MY POINT BEING. YOU NEVER KNOW EVEN IF YOU WOULD BET YOUR LIFE ON IT, WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN BETWEEN YOUR KIDS. I STILL I GUESS WILL NEVER HAVE CLOSURE ON WHAT MADE THEM FIGHT. WAS IT A KONG, OR DID MY GIRL FEATHER ACT LIKE A LITTLE BITCH THAT DAY CUZ US GIRLS DO THAT, OR I COULD GO ON AND ON. I WILL NEVER KNOW... SO I CAN NEVER LEARN FROM ANY MISTAKE I MAY HAVE MADE OR ANYTHING. I DONT HAVE ACTUAL HUMAN CHILDREN AND I NEVER WILL OF MY OWN, BUT THOSE 2 BABIES WERE MY KIDS, AND I FELT LIKE I WAS A BAD MOTHER AND ONE WAS TAKEN FROM ME. I CANT IMAGINE IF THAT HAPPENED TO ME IF I DID HAVE HUMAN CHILDREN AND I CHOOSE NOT TO . I JUST FOUND OUT THAT MY BABIE BLAZE THE ONE I HAD TO GIVE UP NOW HAS CANCER AND IM DEVESTATED. MORE I THNK THAT I CANT BE THERE FOR HIM EVERY DAY. SO I REALLY ADMIRE THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE AND CONTINUE TO ADD MORE THAN ONE TO THEIR FAMILY BECAUSE I WISH I COULD BE REPLYING THE WAY YOU ALL ARE. BUT THERE IS ANOTHER SIDE TO THAT AND IN MY CASE I WASNT SO LUCKY. I DO WISH YOU ALL GOOD LUCK I JUST DONT THINK I COULD EVER PUT MYSELF THROUGH THAT AGAIN. SO ONE IS ALL EMOTIONALLY I CAN HANDLE. IF YOU LOVE YOURS AS I DO MINE, ITS NOT WORTH LOSING ONE OR BETTER YET HAVING TO CHOSE ONE. I HAVE TO LIVE WITH THAT DECISION FOREVER AND IT HURTS.. I HAVE THE SCARS INSIDE AND OUTSIDE TO PROVE IT. ILL POST THOSE PIX ASAP SO YOU CAN SEE THE LOVE AND YOU TOO WILL BE JUST AS CLUELESS AS I STILL AM.. THANKS GUYS.. I HOPE TO POST MORE AND HOPE TO GET LOTS MORE ADVICE AND SUPPORT FROM ALL OF YOU.....KAREBARE...... BLAZENFEATHER.......


----------



## BLAZENFEATHER

*MY WORST NIGHTMARE CAME TRUE WITH TWO*

I AGREE COMPLETELY. I NEVER THOUGHT IN A MILLION YEARS MY TWO BABIES WOULD FIGHT. BELIEVE IT OR NOT ON CHRISTMAS DAY OF ALL DAYS MY WORST NIGHTMARE CAME TRUE. I STILL TO THIS DAY AND THAT WAS 2005 DO NOT KNOW WHY OR WHAT HAPPENED THAT MADE THEM FIGHT. IM NEW HERE GUYS AND ILL POST THE PIX OF MY BABIES AS SOON AS I GET A SEC. SO YOU CAN SEE HOW COMPLETELY INSEPERABLE MY TWO DOGS WERE. MY BEST FRIEND NAMED THEM PETE AND REPETE. THEY SLEPT HOLDING EACH OTHER AND THEY WERE SO TIGHT. WHAT SCARED ME WAS THAT MY EX AND I HAD GONE OUT THE NIGHT BEFORE AND LEFT THEM ALONE TOGETHER. I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD HAVE DONE IF I CAME HOME TO ONE BEING DEAD. AFTER THAT DAY I CRIED ALL XMAS DAY TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO NOW. I HAD TO SEPERATE THEM BECAUSE MY FAMILY WAS SCARED AND I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO LIKE AN IDIOT I GUESS DIVES RIGHT ON IN AND FIGHTS OR SHOULD SAY BREAKS THEM UP. NO BODY WANTS TO GET IN THE MIDDLE OF THAT. I KNEW IN MY HEART NEITHER ONE OF THEM WOULD HURT ME AND AFTER ABOUT 10 MORE OF THOSE UNFORGETABLE FIGHTS I WAS FORCED TO MAKE THE HARDEST DECISION OF MY LIFE AS TO WHICH ONE OF MY BABIES I HAD TO LET GO OF. I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GIVE MY OLDEST YET MY FIRST BABIE BACK TO MY EX HUSBAND WHO HAD BEEN ON VACATION IF YOU WILL AT THE GREY BAR MOTEL FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS . SO I WAS LEFT HEART BROKEN AND WITHOUT MY BLAZE. SO MY POINT BEING. YOU NEVER KNOW EVEN IF YOU WOULD BET YOUR LIFE ON IT, WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN BETWEEN YOUR KIDS. I STILL I GUESS WILL NEVER HAVE CLOSURE ON WHAT MADE THEM FIGHT. WAS IT A KONG, OR DID MY GIRL FEATHER ACT LIKE A LITTLE BITCH THAT DAY CUZ US GIRLS DO THAT, OR I COULD GO ON AND ON. I WILL NEVER KNOW... SO I CAN NEVER LEARN FROM ANY MISTAKE I MAY HAVE MADE OR ANYTHING. I DONT HAVE ACTUAL HUMAN CHILDREN AND I NEVER WILL OF MY OWN, BUT THOSE 2 BABIES WERE MY KIDS, AND I FELT LIKE I WAS A BAD MOTHER AND ONE WAS TAKEN FROM ME. I CANT IMAGINE IF THAT HAPPENED TO ME IF I DID HAVE HUMAN CHILDREN AND I CHOOSE NOT TO . I JUST FOUND OUT THAT MY BABIE BLAZE THE ONE I HAD TO GIVE UP NOW HAS CANCER AND IM DEVESTATED. MORE I THNK THAT I CANT BE THERE FOR HIM EVERY DAY. SO I REALLY ADMIRE THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE AND CONTINUE TO ADD MORE THAN ONE TO THEIR FAMILY BECAUSE I WISH I COULD BE REPLYING THE WAY YOU ALL ARE. BUT THERE IS ANOTHER SIDE TO THAT AND IN MY CASE I WASNT SO LUCKY. I DO WISH YOU ALL GOOD LUCK I JUST DONT THINK I COULD EVER PUT MYSELF THROUGH THAT AGAIN. SO ONE IS ALL EMOTIONALLY I CAN HANDLE. IF YOU LOVE YOURS AS I DO MINE, ITS NOT WORTH LOSING ONE OR BETTER YET HAVING TO CHOSE ONE. I HAVE TO LIVE WITH THAT DECISION FOREVER AND IT HURTS.. I HAVE THE SCARS INSIDE AND OUTSIDE TO PROVE IT. ILL POST THOSE PIX ASAP SO YOU CAN SEE THE LOVE AND YOU TOO WILL BE JUST AS CLUELESS AS I STILL AM.. THANKS GUYS.. I HOPE TO POST MORE AND HOPE TO GET LOTS MORE ADVICE AND SUPPORT FROM ALL OF YOU.....KAREBARE...... BLAZENFEATHER.......


----------



## alphamum82

We add a dog to the family all the time lol. China is 2, Aries is 1 and Bud is 6 months. They all get along great. I'm already feeding one why not two? I'm already feeding two, why not one more? I don't think I'm getting anymore though lol.


----------



## fortyfootelf

i think that dogs also need company besides that of a human. although i also belive that while the owner is away, either the dogs behave and play with eachother well or stay seperated during the duration. you can take care of 2 or more dogs but they also have to be comfortable with each other, pretty much meaning that one has to accept that the other is the alpha or the dominant canine. if not then there will be problems, thats a given. if you cannot seperate them while you are gone and they continue to have problems then it is problly best to get rid of one or the other. although that seems to be hard for us dog lovers. but you also have to think about whats best for your companions.
fighting is serious, and there is a difference between play fighting and full contact of your dogs aggressivly mauling eachother. you should be able to tell the difference either between the tone of their growls from the other room, or by the way they act when they are going at it if you are watching them play\fight. a good dog owner can tell the difference right away. and playing can turn into fighting in the snap of your fingers. so you will need to quickly learn the different temperment tones that your dogs have. furthermore the choice is up to you to have just one dog or having any more, but like the song goes... You Got To Keep E'm Seperated.


----------



## Jblondie813

awesome post! After reading this I am proud to say I have done everything the right way! Even down to treating them differently as to what they can handle individually. Great! When buying toys we must buy 2 of whatever we get!...They still try to fight over the same thing, but we keep a close eye on them when the toys are still fairly new.


----------



## nobeaner

This is a great post. Thank you for the information. Our family recently introduced a new male puppy. Unfortunately we have a two year old male that we have had for almost a year. Luckily they are both crate trained and we curtail any puppy biting we see that is inappropriate. I worry about the dogs being home with my wife one day and getting into a fight though. Maybe I can convince my wife to trade the pup for a female puppy or just sell him since he is only 12 weeks old now and just live with one dog.

We use to have two males but they got into a huge fight while I was at work and my wife was trapped in the bathroom until our neighbor came over and separated them. I just don't want to have to go through that again.


----------



## bamstar75

*two female pitbulls*

Hello, i have two pit bulls one american pitbull terrier and one staffordshire pit terrier, both females the american pit CINNAMON and staffordshire is MARYJANE. I have had cinnamon for 2 years and maryjane for a couple of days i found her and no one has claimed her or put a missing add. My question is will they get along or what do i do so that they can get along i love dogs and i want to keep her, so do you have any advice thanks...


----------



## davidfitness83

bamstar75 said:


> Hello, i have two pit bulls one american pitbull terrier and one staffordshire pit terrier, both females the american pit CINNAMON and staffordshire is MARYJANE. I have had cinnamon for 2 years and maryjane for a couple of days i found her and no one has claimed her or put a missing add. My question is will they get along or what do i do so that they can get along i love dogs and i want to keep her, so do you have any advice thanks...


What is a staffordshire pit? I have ne'er heard of that before. You can take a gamble but time will tell if the two can get along. Try both have combat genetics and one may start a fight and they other could end it. Same sex pit dogs pairings can be extremely Dangerous and not recommended for a beginner.


----------



## geo fishtown

I want a second dog every day .I was hurt on the job over a year ago and had 2 surgerys on a torn biceps .and now I have complete nerve damage in my left arm and can't lift anything over 10 pounds.so it would be real hard to have second pit but at the same time I have all the time in the world to raise a puppy during this long court battle.and its hard being home all day when you are use to working every day you get depressed and my pit is the only thing that makes me happy.so decisions decisions


----------



## geo fishtown

I think you can get them to get along .just treat them equally and be stern to any dog agresion.in my opinon a good responsible owner can change anything or break any bad habits that a dog may have it just takes time


----------



## snsg2h

I have four dogs and they are all somewhat close in age. I wouldn't have it any other way! The post talked about the negative things that come with having multiple dogs, but doesn't say much about the positives. Dogs are pack animals and the human is the pack leader. Dogs are more social in general when they have "siblings" to play with on a daily basis. Having a lot like "only" dog is just like having an "only" child... Its just my opinion. There are so many dogs in shelters that need homes! Save a dog's life - he will thank you for it and you won't regret it. My dogs are the happiest dogs in the world.


----------



## angelbaby

geo fishtown said:


> I think you can get them to get along .just treat them equally and be stern to any dog agresion.in my opinon a good responsible owner can change anything or break any bad habits that a dog may have it just takes time


I would disagree ,although some may grow up together no problems ,i had 2 males grew up together since the youngest was only 10 weeks we kept ontop of them and really never had any issues no growls no jumping on humping nothing and one day they went at it and were never able to be together again. And there was no ' time will heal it' even a year later they would try and go at it if they even saw eachother, DA is known in this breed and some may never have any issues but some will no matter how much you correct the behaviour or how stern you are with them. I have 5 right now and 4 get along great I have to keep 2 apart though. I dont think there is a problem getting 2 dogs if 1 you watch them closely and never leave them unattended { mine are crated when we leave the house and at night} and 2 you are prepared to deal with it and are set up to if it comes to the point you need to seperate ,crate and rotate or 1 inside 1 outside and rotate that way ect. I cant stand when I see people rehoming the dog when things dont work out and the dogs are no longer buddy buddy, people need to research the breed they are getting and if they did they would know about the possibility with DA.


----------



## Celestial88

I think that expecting your dogs to never fight because you think they have a good relationship is unsafe. Never expect a dog to not fight.

So, I agree with angelbaby on that. 

Edit: And don't expect your dog to act like a wolf pack. Research showed that feral dog groups are nothing like wolf packs. They are social animals whom create a social hierarchy but the way they work is not like a wolf pack. In a wolf pack, they'd wait for the leaders to eat first. Whilst in a feral dog pack they just go at it. Dogs have to be taught things.


----------



## snsg2h

Yes, I completely agree with Celestial88. I am just speaking from experience and from what I have observed. Ever since I was a child we have always had at least 4 dogs. They were apart of our lives and we all had a blast. My dogs that I have now are no different. They have to be taught, but that is the joy of owning all four. It takes time and patience (what many folks don't have a lot of) but it is SO worth it, if done right!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Eakles said:


> You know about all the matters.That how to make him to be familiar with the family.I will suggest you to get a dog who will have almost the same behavioral approach like the previous.It will also helpful for you to be familiar with your dog early and conveniently.


i would not suggest to get a dog with the same temperament.... because if you have 2 d.a. dogs then you'd better be prepared for fights. when you buy a puppy your not really 100% sure of its temperament you know its personality you can ask about the parents temperaments but it doesnt guarantee anything. the only real way to successfully add a second dog to your home is be prepared for everything.

i dont agree with the whole ceasar milan pack stand point i dont think you can take a group of gamebred apbts and make em into a pack, in fact i would love to see ceasar try it (point being it doesnt work with every breed of dog, sure there might be some dogs that are exceptions to the rules. daddy i think was an am bully, anyways and jr idk). when you own pit bulls fights are expected if you dont expect them then your gonna be unprepared if anything happens and it could go south fast.


----------



## mago73

this only work when i was around, not my wife, my mom, my brother, or my dad, it only work when i was around, tried it a couple of times with other people but they didnt know how to read their intentions so then it was too late already. and they were never left alone together.


----------



## Chimera Kennels

Get one...wait at least 6 months, maybe a year...and then consider a second. 

I have found 2 dogs is often less work if you have a tight bonding breed, as they will focus on one another instead of barking when your gone and less likely to tear up stuff due to separation issues...but having 3 dogs is almost always more trouble. 

Personally, contrary to the above, I think the more one adds after two, the harder it gets to manage.

Of course this REALLY is influenced by breed type. APBT of the same sex should never be left together unattended in MY opinion. Opposite sex dogs may or may not be able to live together. It depends upon the dogs.


----------



## Nizmo

snsg2h said:


> I have four dogs and they are all somewhat close in age. I wouldn't have it any other way! The post talked about the negative things that come with having multiple dogs, but doesn't say much about the positives. Dogs are pack animals and the human is the pack leader. Dogs are more social in general when they have "siblings" to play with on a daily basis. Having a lot like "only" dog is just like having an "only" child... Its just my opinion. There are so many dogs in shelters that need homes! Save a dog's life - he will thank you for it and you won't regret it. My dogs are the happiest dogs in the world.


pitbulls are the exception to the "dogs are pack animals".
They are not pack animals at all, they dont need to have any other dogs in the house. That's why most of us having multiple animals crate and rotate. They were bred to fight, so thats they're DNA make up. Not cuddling with other dogs..


----------



## ames

You and your family is all the pack these dogs need. They don't need other dogs to be happy. They just need your love and attention.


----------



## KMdogs

Chimera Kennels said:


> Get one...wait at least 6 months, maybe a year...and then consider a second.
> 
> I have found 2 dogs is often less work if you have a tight bonding breed, as they will focus on one another instead of barking when your gone and less likely to tear up stuff due to separation issues...but having 3 dogs is almost always more trouble.
> 
> Personally, contrary to the above, I think the more one adds after two, the harder it gets to manage.
> 
> Of course this REALLY is influenced by breed type. APBT of the same sex should never be left together unattended in MY opinion. Opposite sex dogs may or may not be able to live together. It depends upon the dogs.


Thats a dangerous assessment given DA can show at any age, typically if by after maturity there are no issues you have a "lesser" chance of dealing with crate/rotate or other separation methods to ensure safety, however any Bulldog can show at any age.. Seen hot 4 month pups and seen hounds turn in fire into their senior years. The Bulldog, unless instilled with pack mentality through selective breeding, shouldn't be trusted to bond or not to fight.. Opposite sex or same sex, shouldn't be left unattended.. Even with that pack mentality created its not something i'd recommend.

I'd have a dead hound in no time..


----------



## Papi_

Great read ,thanks!


----------



## Kirabo

If you raise both puppies from childhood they will get along. You just have to show them that you'r the leader of both and dont make any of them jealous..


----------



## ames

Kirabo said:


> If you raise both puppies from childhood they will get along. You just have to show them that you'r the leader of both and dont make any of them jealous..


That's not always the case.


----------



## Mr_Monkeywrench

Here's the situation I have. I have a tiny dog that is 3 years old. She is spay and she is EXTREMELY submissive. When I brought home my APBT mix pup, she actually calmed down more. She doesn't want to be bothered with anything other than sleeping and dropping a deuce. Ive noticed that when I feed them (I feed them at the same time but around 8' apart), she just relaxes and watches him eat. Once he's had his fill, she will go eat and he'll lay down and watch her. He has shown some dominance problems, but I have been working with him to break them. He is 4 months now and I am crate training him. I will be closely monitoring their relationship to see how everything works out.


----------



## BoBo

I have to agree with Pits not being pack oriented. I had Bo first and I was the center of his whole world. Now he is living with three people and three dogs. He is very friendly unless shown agression. The other dogs are Lil Jon (a 4lb Chiauau)and Lucky (a 45lb Pitt Lab mix) all are intact males. Bo doesn't even know Lil Jon is canine and Lucky is younger but can't keep up. No issues whatsoever other than Bo putting Lucky in his place when tthe stray showed up. No violence at all.
I guess adding a second dog is up to you. I'm looking for a female for Bo but i hear mixing sexes is a non-issue


----------



## Christy27

I believe it depends on the owner on how he could take care of two or more dogs. The important thing is being a responsible owner no matter how many dogs you have.


----------



## Sparta

I have an amstaff who is pretty good at ignoring dogs who want to play. He's almost 3... I'd like to think that means he is "respectful" but really...he probably just wants to meet some other dog who wants to play and so won't waste the effort.


----------



## mehandi12

i think Before adding a second dog, work through or figure out how to reliably manage any behavior problems your first dog has. This includes separation anxiety, inappropriate barking, aggression at windows or fences, killing cats, housetraining accidents, and other such problems. All of these behaviors easily spread from dog to dog when they live together. Two dogs doing any of these things can be more than twice as difficult to live with as one doing it.


----------



## Jacq1110

Just found this post. In the thirty years I've had dogs I have never had 2 dogs closer than 2 years apart..until now. I have a 6 month old lab pitbull male that is neutered and a 10 and a half year old spayed female labpitbull mix. I am watching them closely, training both with my husband and so far so good. They are close friends and the amount of play and exercise they give each other is phenomenal! I correct them when their play is too rough or dominant and they both listen well. The youngest has given the older pup confidence with other dogs. They both were rescues and the older pup was showing some mild fear aggression towards other dogs, which we were monitering very closely. She is much more relaxed with other dogs and both are extremely happy. I don't take anything for granted though, so although I am enjoying their positive relationship with us and each other, I am ready for any turn on a dime changes!


----------



## Black Rabbit

BoBo said:


> I'm looking for a female for Bo but i hear mixing sexes is a non-issue


That is not always true. You shouldn't just assume the dogs will automatically get along and never have issues because one is male and one is female. It doesn't always work that way. If a dog is DA its not going to make a difference if its a male or female. All dogs are different. We had 3 dogs here at one point and the 2 males were totally fine with each other, they'd play and cuddle together and not have any issues, one was neutered the other intact. The femal was spayed as well but she could only be around the intact male but she would pick at him and try to instigate rough play or fights. The intact male wasn't DA at all and would just let her be a little bitch lol, but the neutered male couldn't play with her at all. They had quite time on separe sides of the couch with us in between but they couldn't ever be put in the yard together. Those two had to be separated and rotated for yard and play time.


----------



## EmilySaysHi

I got two rescue littermate puppies, lab/pit mixes, not knowing any better.
(My husband came with me, he said "You can't get only one," and then of course we split up and now I've got them both to raise on my own. I don't want to give one to him because he wouldn't be a good dog owner, I don't think. It's beside the point anyway.)

Everything I read on the internet saying "don't do it" terrifies me because I love them both so much, the idea of giving one up is heartbreaking. I am doing my absolute best though so if they end up with behavioral issues then I'll worry about it when I get there.

It seems, though, that you can't really predict how animals are going to be. Some pairs get along, while others don't... They're just 11-week old puppies right now so I have no clue how they'll progress but at least I consider myself warned? They play a lot but I separate them when it gets too loud or too growly, and thus far they do listen to me.

It's simply not feasible for me to keep the pups completely separated, but I am crating them separately at night, I walk them separate, and after they get through with their antibiotics (they had worms and coccidia), they're going to doggie day care to socialize everyday. During the day, until they're coccidia free, I do keep them together in a room full of toys and have a pet sitter come in to play with them twice a day while I'm at work. Some mornings I put one in the crate and the other in the room (since only one seems to like the crate; the other dislikes it) and then the pet sitter lets her out and they'll be together the rest of the day.

I shower them with love (but on my terms) and I have no doubt that they're both bonding with me. We'll be getting into formal obedience training soon as well (individually, on different nights), as soon as I can find a good trainer in the area.

The one snag I've had is in trying to feed them separately. The bigger one definitely bullies the little one out of eating, so I try to put the little one in a different room and stand over her to make sure she eats. The bigger one, though she eats, is discovering her strength and capabilities and it's a war between her and the door...
The little one eats very slowly and gets distracted easily (especially if she hears the other dog) and it takes a lot of work to get her to eat enough. I will ask the vet next week when we go for their booster shots if she's eating enough. The reason I worry is, though she's 33% smaller than her sister, she doesn't eat nearly as much. I'm trying to figure out what I can in order to prevent worsening food aggression but the little one really only eats if the bigger one is in the room and I referee in between to keep the bigger one from getting to her.

So, cross my fingers and hope for the best.
Any additional advice is welcomed.


----------



## SoCalPitGal

My experience with having multiple dogs. I have seen that when puppies are wobbling around just learning to eat, they can pretty much do anything to my adult dogs. My male will leave the food dish, lift up his paw and tries to stay away from them. I heard this time period called a "puppy pass" 

My male would not allow another male in the home, the risk of having an injured pup was too high for me to try to teach my male to allow it. 

My male and female were inseparable. Played well, never had a problem. When my female reached about 3, they started attacking each other. I had to keep them separate completely. 

My sister had come to visit one day, I had to go to the store and told her, not to let the dogs into the same room. I came home and they were both playing in the yard. 

No problems for the next 6 years. 

Now, my female is attacking my male and he no longer fights back, he lays down. So they are being kept apart again. 

I have done much research about this, asked in forums. I feel that genetics work hand in hand with environmental stimuli. This is why we can train dogs. They are not just driven by genetics. 

Many things can contribute to a dog becoming DA at any age. If you have more then one dog, just be prepared for how you will work through it should they ever not get along. 

Kudos to those of you who have more then one or even two dogs, I read somebody has seven? What dedication and commitment!


----------



## LamLam

Wow, thanks for this thread - it's really helpful. My puppy Bam Bam is only 9 months old and I'm not seriously considering getting another dog at this point, but every once in a while I see a photo of those beautiful blue noses and really want to get a buddy for my boy. Looking at all your tips though, I know that getting another dog would be way down the road -if at all - because I'd be doing it all for me, and not for my puppy. And I think I already have plenty of work cut out for me with just this one!


----------



## brunob

Well, all these posts are making me nervous! We have had our female pit Shelly for almost 2 years, she is around 3 and was a rescue from Long Island. She is not DA unless provoked by other dogs, she likes to play hard though. We just added Bruno who now is 13 weeks old about 4 weeks ago. They get along great but do play very rough, she puts him in his place only once in a while with a good growl and nip but seems to really like him otherwise. She is the one who usually starts the playing! I sure hope it stays that way!


----------



## HeavyJeep

brunob said:


> Well, all these posts are making me nervous! We have had our female pit Shelly for almost 2 years, she is around 3 and was a rescue from Long Island. She is not DA unless provoked by other dogs, she likes to play hard though. We just added Bruno who now is 13 weeks old about 4 weeks ago. They get along great but do play very rough, she puts him in his place only once in a while with a good growl and nip but seems to really like him otherwise. She is the one who usually starts the playing! I sure hope it stays that way!


It will as long as you keep constant supervision between them and separate them when you aren't around. 
It can go bad real quick and if youre not there to stop it then youll come home to a bad mess one day. 13 weeks is nothing,, we will see what happens in a year.. 
good luck


----------



## brunob

Thanks for the advice! I will keep a close eye on them


----------



## FurryCrew

Black Rabbit said:


> That is not always true. You shouldn't just assume the dogs will automatically get along and never have issues because one is male and one is female. It doesn't always work that way. If a dog is DA its not going to make a difference if its a male or female. All dogs are different. We had 3 dogs here at one point and the 2 males were totally fine with each other, they'd play and cuddle together and not have any issues, one was neutered the other intact. The femal was spayed as well but she could only be around the intact male but she would pick at him and try to instigate rough play or fights. The intact male wasn't DA at all and would just let her be a little bitch lol, but the neutered male couldn't play with her at all. They had quite time on separe sides of the couch with us in between but they couldn't ever be put in the yard together. Those two had to be separated and rotated for yard and play time.


I believe it really depends on the individual as well. My (spayed) female pit gets along with every dog I ask her to, but she really doesn't like my one friends German Shepherd. Their personalities just don't mesh. I'm really not sure why, because her best friend is a (neutered) black lab that does not have good manners and is always in her face, trying to steal her food and try to mount her even though he is lowest on the pecking order. She acts as if it doesn't bother her at all and always plays with him. She also loves my best friends Doberman that also has poor manners due to starting life as a puppy mill dog.

I think in certain cases dogs are just like people with who they like or don't like.

JennP


----------



## Kai

I recently added a second dog my family. I don't ever leave them alone. When I'm gone one is always crated. As for introduction I took them on a long walk together before bringing her into my home. I don't leave toys out for them to play with and only let them play under supervision. Any dog can get aggressive without an owner to stop them. My uncles shitzus got into it when no one was home. They found one with its eye hanging out the socket.


----------



## Ronnie B

I have 2 pits and if my bell rings they will both run to the door and fight each other to potentially attack an intruder. How do i get them to work together as opposed to against each other when or if they need to attack. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Ronnie B said:


> I have 2 pits and if my bell rings they will both run to the door and fight each other to potentially attack an intruder. How do i get them to work together as opposed to against each other when or if they need to attack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


If you're looking for attack dogs, get rid of the "pits" and get a Dobe or GSD. True Pit Bulls are bred not to have any human aggression and is not a desired trait.

Joe


----------



## sergio87

Hi, I was also thinking about adding a new dog to my family. I currently have a pit bull and I would like to have a bull terrier now. As I read in Costa Cabana, the bull terrier breeder, the bull terrier miniature is very sweet and affectionate and there is nothing to worry about. Still I would like to know your opinions about it. Greetings


----------



## Ceci

*Adding more pets to the familiy*

Interesting post:goodpost:. I added dogs and cats to my big pet family and didnt really have problems with that. One of the cats is so adorable that will allow the dogs to do anything with him. This cat is almost like a doll for the dogs :love2: The dogs even eat the cat food and the cat wont be bothered at all. I think my cat feels protected by my dogs. They even sleep all together


----------



## Georgetk

sergio87 said:


> Hi, I was also thinking about adding a new dog to my family. I currently have a pit bull and I would like to have a bull terrier now. As I read in Costa Cabana, the bull terrier breeder, the bull terrier miniature is very sweet and affectionate and there is nothing to worry about. Still I would like to know your opinions about it. Greetings


Pitbull and bull terriers are kind of same because pitbulls are also born after breeding bulls and terriers. If you take my suggestion, go for teacup pomeranians, they are very loving, and cutest dogs. Even they are the smallest dogs that you can get for yourself.


----------



## unclesandy

Georgetk said:


> Pitbull and bull terriers are kind of same because pitbulls are also born after breeding bulls and terriers. If you take my suggestion, go for teacup pomeranians, they are very loving, and cutest dogs. Even they are the smallest dogs that you can get for yourself.


I would respectfully disagree with this statement. Owning a high prey drive dog such as an APBT and deciding to add a very small breed such as a teacup Pomeranian is a recipe for disaster. Could they end up being totally fine? Yes, but unfortunately that's not a bet I would ever make. Any breed with high prey drive / animal aggression is going to likely act the same way with a small dog as it may with a cat, squirrel, rabbit, etc. 

A well socialized APBT may be great with other dogs and play well with a breed such as, say, a GSD, Lab, whatever....but a well socialized APBT will play with a squirrel about the same way as it plays with the cotton stuffed toy it loves too... 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgetk

unclesandy said:


> I would respectfully disagree with this statement. Owning a high prey drive dog such as an APBT and deciding to add a very small breed such as a teacup Pomeranian is a recipe for disaster. Could they end up being totally fine? Yes, but unfortunately that's not a bet I would ever make. Any breed with high prey drive / animal aggression is going to likely act the same way with a small dog as it may with a cat, squirrel, rabbit, etc.
> 
> A well socialized APBT may be great with other dogs and play well with a breed such as, say, a GSD, Lab, whatever....but a well socialized APBT will play with a squirrel about the same way as it plays with the cotton stuffed toy it loves too...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I think you are right. I never thought that way


----------



## A.Gold

sergio87 said:


> Hi, I was also thinking about adding a new dog to my family. I currently have a pit bull and I would like to have a bull terrier now. As I read in Costa Cabana, the bull terrier breeder, the bull terrier miniature is very sweet and affectionate and there is nothing to worry about. Still I would like to know your opinions about it. Greetings


I am new to this form of social media but I just had to comment. One of the biggest problems I am having right now is my two pits are from the same litter opposite sex. I could keep them in the same kennel till I had the males ears cropped and had to keep them separated for 6-7 weeks because of the mild play fighting. Now they are a year old and if one of them gets out while the other is it’s a nightmare. So it’s a very big time issue because we keep them in separate large kennels in the house and can’t let them go out to use the bathroom, eat, or play at the same time. There fore what would take me 30mins is an hour cause I have to do it separately. I forgot to mention this dogs should be super close because I have had them since they were 2weeks and had to bottle feed them so they were very attached to each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Welcome to the forum A.Gold. As you have found out, once the puppies get a little older any bond from the same liter, mother or father, son or daughter goes right out the window. These dogs were bred to fight for many years and that drive is strong. It cannot be trained out but sometimes can be controlled. One of the safest techniques is to do what you are doing, crate and rotate. This requires twice the amount of time for feeding, walks, treats and playtime. It is one of the reasons that you have to be prepared for this before you introduce another dog to the household.


----------

